

Mapping London's great plague of 1665 - trusche
http://www.theguardian.com/society/ng-interactive/2015/aug/12/london-great-plague-1665-bills-of-mortality

======
robin_reala
In other plague news, Crossrail recently discovered a plague pit in Liverpool
Street with 30 bodies in it. Interesting 3D YouTube video embedded too.

[http://www.crossrail.co.uk/news/articles/suspected-1665-grea...](http://www.crossrail.co.uk/news/articles/suspected-1665-great-
plague-pit-unearthed-at-crossrail-liverpool-street-site)

------
jackgavigan
There are still a handful of cases of bubonic plague in the US every year.
It's all San Francisco's fault: [http://io9.com/5978781/why-people-in-the-
united-states-are-s...](http://io9.com/5978781/why-people-in-the-united-
states-are-still-dying-from-the-bubonic-plague)

------
BetaCygni
[https://xkcd.com/1138/](https://xkcd.com/1138/) (Heatmap)?

